# Are you a big celebrator?



## hello317 (Apr 16, 2010)

Please check the ones that you do celebrate.


----------



## ii V I (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanksgiving. 
Shoot man, thanksgiving should be everyday.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Halloween! I will be a drunken little red riding hood this year


----------



## SaturnComesBackAround (Oct 4, 2011)

I celebrate any time I can, and I love hosting a party. Just watching all that planning take form is orgasmical.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Perhaps you should change Thanksgiving to "Thanksgiving / national holiday" since most non-Americans don't even know what date it is ;P


----------



## hello317 (Apr 16, 2010)

Wobzter said:


> Perhaps you should change Thanksgiving to "Thanksgiving / national holiday" since most non-Americans don't even know what date it is ;P


Haha...well, I'm Canadian. We celebrate that too.
But yes, you are right. Thank you.




P.S I'm surprised so many of you celebrate Easter. I don't really celebrate that.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

hello317 said:


> Haha...well, I'm Canadian. We celebrate that too.
> But yes, you are right. Thank you.


Since when are Canadians not Americans ;P?
Sure, you're not citizens of "The United States of..." - but you're still american ;P
(I already saw you were Canadian so I wrote it like this on purpose)


----------



## hello317 (Apr 16, 2010)

Wobzter said:


> Since when are Canadians not Americans ;P?
> Sure, you're not citizens of "The United States of..." - but you're still american ;P
> (I already saw you were Canadian so I wrote it like this on purpose)


Ahh....I see.
I don't know, haha.....to me, Americans are the people from the States.
North Americans include Canadians though.
Maybe it's just me, hahaha.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

New Year ,Fourth of July, and my Bday.

On New Years and the fourth we throw huge get togethers,drink,light bonfires, and light a crapload of fire works


----------



## DiaphinisedBat (Jul 21, 2011)

All of the above :crazy:

I'm a crazy gift giver, too, so other people's birthdays and special events are super fun, as well.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I usually celebrate Christmas with my family,my mum cooks the traditional Christmas lunch then we eat the leftovers later for dinner.I am not a big celebrator of my own birthday or other holidays.I am Australian,so we don't do Thanksgiving or Halloween,and I normally don't have anywhere to go on New Years Eve.


----------

